
Was Tony the Tiger Driven Off Twitter by Unbelievably Horny Furries? - coloneltcb
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/tony-tiger-frosted-flakes-horny-twitter-furries_us_5bc015e8e4b01a01d689054b?6r
======
Circumnavigate
Some of those tweets are over the top.

"Fill me up with your frosted flakes daddy"

How do we know that these people are not simply 4chan trolls and not
legitimately furries?

~~~
s_m_t
Its obviously a 'self aware' chan joke. There is a pretty big chan culture and
furry culture overlap because of the many conflicts between the userbases.
Eventually the furries won and now inhabit quarantine boards on 4chan.

The whole "brony" thing, for instance, was started on 4chan and started a
practical civil war that ended with the dedicated quarantine board /mlp/.
Furry and mlp porn was so frequently used to nuke threads on various boards
that another quarantine board, /trash/, was created to hold everything that no
one else wanted to look at. The idea was that the spammers would be happier
hanging out, umm, discussing their artwork of choice, and forget to mess with
everyone else. It seems to have worked actually.

As for over the top, well, we are talking about people who spend thousands of
dollars on animal costumes

